# When to leak test?



## Cray4me (Nov 24, 2010)

A couple weeks ago I bought a 55g at a garage sale for $5. Leak tested it & found that it leaked. Have since got it resiliconed, this was Sunday night. How soon should I wait till I fill it to test it for leaks?
It's been pretty cold here. Will that make a difference in the testing of it...meaning when testing it is it ok to let it sit over night outside in 40f weather?

Thanks


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

Fill it up outside in the morning and in the afternoon drain it, in that time a leak will be present in a 55g. Usually wait 24 hours for the silicone to cure is all the waiting time that is needed.

good find for $5 even if it leaked, Im sure it was cheaper then a brand new one or even craigslist used one.


----------



## Cray4me (Nov 24, 2010)

Thanks

I really don't want to wait to get this tank set up. It has been curing now for over 48 hours.
I'll go give it a fill.


----------

